# Rough clipped some weanlings....pics



## Erica (Jul 10, 2007)

Nothing special, as these are like 20 min ROUGH clips, no baths, not legs or ears, just quick cool offs basically as it is pushing 100 on the days it isn't raining (which has been at least part of everyday it seems....and I'm not complaining)

No great pics, they were quick as well as everyone was hot and tired by that point.

Erica's Big City The Thunder Rolls (Little Kings Big City Buck x Little Kings Wild Thunder) 4 months old

Out of my Buckeroo son, and his mother is a Reeces Thunderhawk daughter out of a Buckeroo daughter












Erica's Taking on Heirs (Cross Country Take My Breath Away x Little Kings Heir to Glory) 4 1/2 months old

out of my Redboy son and Grandson, and out of a Buckeroo grandaughter
















Erica's Big City Conspiracy Theory (Little Kings Big City Buck x Erica's Echos Adventuress)

Out of my Buckeroo son and my Buck Echo daughter

He just wanted to play and not take pictures, but he is so refined, 4 months old and still looks like a few week old foal really, and of course has no neck



:











Erica's Big City Bank on Me (Little Kings Big City Buck x Cross Country Ima Penny Lane)

out of my Buckeroo son and a Reflection daughter











Erica's Banditos Princess Chione

out of my BTU son and Nighthawk daughter

she weaned a little too well



.......didn't go off her feed any, she is a sweetheart


----------



## h2t99 (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW!!! :new_shocked:



: Beautiful horses!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

> Nothing special,


_Yeah..._ Nothing special except for the foals!



:

They are all so beautiful, Erica!!! I am still pinching myself that I was able to get you to let me call one of this year's baby girls "mine"!



:

There are lots of people this year that you made so happy by sharing your foals with them



:


----------



## Erica (Jul 10, 2007)

Jill, have another group of five weanlings to wean next week......Bomb Shell included, hard to believe she'll be 4 months old


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

I am sooooooooooo excited!!! I was going to ask you just a little bit ago when Bomb Shell was "up" for weaning!!! Every time I think of her, it makes me feel so happy!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh, I really like that last girl! She's gorgeous.



:

Leia


----------



## Mona (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## Frankie (Jul 10, 2007)

:new_shocked:

HOLY COW and eveything else you can even think of,,,,,,,,yip,,,,I'm thinking it.

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: What a great year you had, you must be so very very proud of what you have accomplished. And so deserved.


----------



## CKC (Jul 10, 2007)

All are gorgeous.....

But I love Banker!



:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Aren't they WONDERFUL!!



: Oh yes, yes they are! I am VERY partial to Princess because she's coming to my house soon (YES!



: )but they are ALL just beautiful babies! I feel so lucky!! And I can't say enough about Erica, either, she's just awesome!



:

Jodi


----------



## River1018 (Jul 10, 2007)

Very pretty!



:


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

Erica, I also have meant to tell you so many times what a pretty back drop I think that fence and your property and mountains make for your photos!


----------



## Devon (Jul 10, 2007)

I LOVE The Thunder Rolls and Taking on the Heirs



: Stunning!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 10, 2007)

Gorgeous babies as always!!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 10, 2007)

Thunder is my faverite of the bunch. All so beautiful, those are some babies to be proud of!!!


----------



## hairicane (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW :new_shocked:



: They are all beautiful! And could u get any more neck on those babies? I dont think so



: . They are all stunning.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jul 11, 2007)

Very Pretty, Erica! Congratulations on such a nice foal crop... I can not wait to see the rest!


----------



## NMMack (Jul 12, 2007)

Jill said:


> > Nothing special,
> 
> 
> _Yeah..._ Nothing special except for the foals!
> ...


EXACTLY SO!!!!



:

Each and every one of your babies are absolutely GORGEOUS Erica! And Each and every one of them are incredibly Special to those of us that love them!



:

Nancy



:


----------



## nootka (Jul 12, 2007)

Beautiful crop of foals, they just get better and better-as it should be!

Liz M.


----------



## lvponies (Jul 12, 2007)

They are all beautiful!!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 12, 2007)

All of them are absolutely beautiful :aktion033:

Tracy


----------

